# Do you brahs even lift



## Dianabolic (Jun 3, 2013)

Do any of you got a muscular physique


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I moisturize . .

Shave my eyebrows (yes, I shape them with a razor . lol . But I do it well . That way they grow back faster and I can create a different shape within 2 weeks)

I polish my makeup routines . .

Exfoliate once in a while . .

Practice Gangnam style at home . .

So far I've managed to seduce straight guys . . lesbian girls . . and even Gay guys !

Still haven't landed a date yet , but had a Hell of a time . . 

We're gonna make it Brah .

Live Fast


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Errday


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> I moisturize . .
> 
> Shave my eyebrows (yes, I shape them with a razor . lol . But I do it well . That way they grow back faster and I can create a different shape within 2 weeks)
> 
> ...


:mushy Thats one hell of a write up.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I partake in the lift, but I have not hulked out yet. I am still waiting for the day to wake up being big.. big and green. Until then, I am happy with my muscular physique.


----------



## jsteve (Jun 16, 2013)

I lift a couple times a week. I used to be obsessed. But then I came to realize that all those really ripped guys are on the juice, and a lot of girls don't even like that look. Plus the obsession actually makes anxiety worse, constantly worrying about how I look, between two extremes. "Oh do I look small today, I need to get a good pump" to "oh they probably think I'm super insecure and am compensating"

One guy who had the best physique out of my old group of friends was the WORST with women. He was just creepy/weird.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes... yes I do! *Feels smug*

...as far as lifting is concerned.

Not quite Jouko Ahola yet when it comes to physique... but I'm improving! 

But man... definitely the eating is the hardest part.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Dianabolic said:


> Do any of you got a muscular physique


 Is your SN a mesh of d-bol and anabolic?


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Are we getting troll'd by the misc...........:sus


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Lift brah I feel that feel we're all gonna make it foreveralone mirin' aesthetics...

And a bunch of other bodybuilding Miscer-type stuff that I learned and wish I could unlearn merely from my year here on SAS. I'm sure there's some stuff I forgot. I don't care.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

tehuti88 said:


> Lift brah I feel that feel we're all gonna make it foreveralone mirin' aesthetics...
> 
> And a bunch of other bodybuilding Miscer-type stuff that I learned and wish I could unlearn merely from my year here on SAS. I'm sure there's some stuff I forgot. I don't care.


:lol

I feel the same way about it all...


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Errday


This!


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)




----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

StarDude said:


>


Lol.that is too funny.lol.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Erryone has a bit of Zyzz in them


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Erryone has a bit of Zyzz in them


The lift gods should be pleased by this council of masculinity.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

do you mean azis?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> do you mean azis?


oh wait , not that Aziz

Sorry , I'm browsing without Pictures . I'm trying to save my data usage . Internet in New Zealand is **** , remember . . .


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

just done lifting my 60lbs


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

tehuti88 said:


> I'm sure there's some stuff I forgot. I don't care.


What about...

dat dere celltech!

:yes

**** it, while we're at it I'll just throw up this video of Bill Kazmaier in the 80s basically asking some guy if he even lifts :teeth.
(Background: The guy was apparently going around claiming to be "the world's strongest man" despite not entering any real competitions and generally just being a fraud, so you can understand Kazmaier's frustrations)





"What do you deadlift?"
"In the gym you lift big weights! *angry hand gesture*"

:b



DeniseAfterAll said:


> Erryone has a bit of Zyzz in them


I'd prefer a bit of Magnus Ver Magnusson TBH:
http://media.rds.ca/ac/uploads/manchettes/330625_Magnus_Ver_04.jpg

Won World's Strongest Man 4 times, then had a heart attack at some point that almost killed him. He later went on to win Iceland's Strongest Man at the age of 41 .

I believe he also won the Oscar for Greatest Man Who Ever Lived.


----------



## lava (Jun 13, 2013)

Used to pump serious iron but I put it off when college got more demanding.

Started a 5x5 thing last week as I've been having a really unhealthy sedentary lifestyle for the last few years. Don't have the energy I once did in the morning, might be the fluoxetine.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I've recently tried to get back into the noble art of lifting.. :b
I'm not muscular but I have a better looking physique than some of my friends.. 
They probably have better cardio than me though.. :|


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

Dianabolic said:


> Do any of you got a muscular physique


You lost me at "brahs"


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I lift myself out of bed every morning.


----------



## Neoz (Feb 3, 2012)

Curlbro reporting in. 

All bout dem upperbody and arms. No srsly, I just recently, about 3 weeks ago started training out my legs, feels horrible when you squat a lot less then you can bench .


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Nobody here lifts for real?

I can't be the only anxious elite lifter here. Comeon. Lifting is a big part of what is keeping me toghether mentally. Without it, I'd be huge nervous wreak. It calms the nerves.


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

I lift 100kg


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> Lift brah I feel that feel we're all gonna make it foreveralone mirin' aesthetics...
> 
> And a bunch of other bodybuilding Miscer-type stuff that I learned and wish I could unlearn merely from my year here on SAS. I'm sure there's some stuff I forgot. I don't care.


:lol :lol :lol 
Yeah.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

No I don't life and have never done so in my life


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I usually end up doing one push up or one sit up every morning, it just depends which way I get out of bed


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky (Sep 28, 2010)

Prefer cardio. Don't want big muscles.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't understand people who use the word 'brah' seriously.


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> I moisturize . .
> 
> Shave my eyebrows (yes, I shape them with a razor . lol . But I do it well . That way they grow back faster and I can create a different shape within 2 weeks)
> 
> ...


hot


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I believe in taking care of myself with a balanced diet and rigorous exercise routine. In the morning if my face is a little puffy I'll put on an ice pack while doing stomach crunches. I can do 1000 now. After I remove the ice pack I use a deep pore cleanser lotion. In the shower I use a water activated gel cleanser, then a honey almond body scrub, and on the face an exfoliating gel scrub. Then I apply an herb-mint facial mask which I leave on for 10 minutes while I prepare the rest of my routine. I always use an after shave lotion with little or no alcohol, because alcohol dries your face out and makes you look older. Then moisturizer, then an anti-aging eye balm followed by a final moisturizing protective lotion.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

Beingofglass said:


> Nobody here lifts for real?


I just lifted a few hours ago dere brah.

Still having some difficulty with my feet positioning... I had to get orthotics for flat arches and thus far I haven't quite figured out how to get properly comfortable etc. so it's been affecting my lifting quite a bit...

But I managed to deadlift around 108kg (assuming my bar weighs around 5... which I think seems right). Squatted 80kg or so... which at least is a bit more than my bodyweight. OHP'd but I haven't been doing that properly for a long time due to an injury and blah blah so only doing it properly for a while and did 31kg or thereabouts.



AbsurdistMalarky said:


> Prefer cardio. Don't want big muscles.


Meh, you could lift and not eat enough to build any significant muscle. Still get stronger, still get health benefits etc. Still increase metabolism and lose weight better if that's what you want.



The Sleeping Dragon said:


> I don't understand people who use the word 'brah' seriously.


I really don't think anybody does use brah seriously. Or if they do, they're exceedingly rare and naive.

It's called irony, brah! Come on! :yes


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I worked up to the heaviest weight on a multigymn 1400- 1500 kg. It would be purposeless to go further...brah.


----------



## FrostSpike (Jun 12, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> I moisturize . .
> 
> Shave my eyebrows (yes, I shape them with a razor . lol . But I do it well . That way they grow back faster and I can create a different shape within 2 weeks)
> 
> ...


haha


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

AbsurdistMalarky said:


> Prefer cardio. Don't want big muscles.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

SVIIC said:


> It's called irony, brah! Come on! :yes


Damn it I fell right into it I guess.  Oh well you got me. :B


----------



## lava (Jun 13, 2013)

Started working out 2 weeks ago after a 3 year hiatus. Used to DL 130kg, squat atg 140kg, and flat-bench bodyweight back then (85kg) and standing OHP 55kg for sets of 5.

Now just doing 80 and 85 respectively as I work my way up.

My presses have always sucked so I don't have any numbers worth mentioning atm, and I don't flat bench anymore cause it kills my joints.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, I have a lift bra.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes i have a job lifting windows 5 days a week.


----------

